# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  el mejor DVD?

## Marcos Ruiz

wenas, me gustaria que me pusieran aca cuales piensan que son los mejores DVD's, pueden poner por ejemplo uno de cada tipo, por ejemplo en cartomagia avanzada me gusta tal o en numismagia tal,
en mi caso:

manipulacion: los DVD de jeff mcbride
magia general: el under ground

----------


## neo21

de quien es el under ground? es el titulo original?

----------


## =]

de mentalismo el gerry and banacheck es bueno.
de doblar metales el liquid metal de morgan streblar

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

under ground es un DVD  de tienda de magia, nose de quien es, creo que el mago no quiere darse a conocer, o por lo menos no aparece en el dvd

----------


## Ella

> under ground es un DVD  de tienda de magia, nose de quien es, creo que el mago no quiere darse a conocer, o por lo menos no aparece en el dvd


con decir el mago no aparece en el dvd dices que no sale su cara? o que no sale el nombre? se aprende mucho viendo como un mago realiza un efecto...de todas formas, este dvd es de close up, no? es una recopilacion de juegos de magia...crees de verdad que es bueno, o tan bueno? con que otros dvds lo comparas? (ojo, no te discuto, pero es una duda que me ha surgido).

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

pues al mago no se le ve la cara solo las manos, es de magia de cerca, tiene trucos como el tipico de las bandas elasticas y trucos como doblar tenedores, a mi mi ha gustado mucho ese DVD, en tiendamagia.com está

----------


## Ella

entonces lamento decirte que no es un buen video para aprender magia...es un buen video (quiza) para aprender trucos, porque eso no es magia...al mago hay que verle haciendo magia, hay que ver como mira, como habla, como se expresa, se mueve, muecas, todo!!!, para que asi cuando presentes el efecto no sera un "truco" o un efecto bien realizado, si no, sera magia...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Ella:

No estoy del todo de acuerdo contigo. La magia es muy personal, y eso no se aprende viendo como ejecutan las rutinas y juegos otros magos, ni como se mueven otros magos. Si te fijas en esos detalles, al final acabas por hacer los mismos movimientos que los magos que has visto e, inconscientemente copias. No tienes más que ver la mayoría de los videos que están colgados en el foro, algunos son copias exactas de videos de grandes magos que circulan por internet. Así que mi consejo es.... si quieres aprender un juego o "truco" hazlo de la forma más neutra posible, me refiero a la técnica, y es después donde viene el trabajo duro, adaptalo, moldealo o cambialo hasta que el juego se amolde a ti y no al revés. Mi consejo és, de los videos fijaos solamente en la técnica, dejar la actuación, los gags y la charla. Acabaré con una exageración, a que a nadie se le ocurriría acabar un juego de magia gritando CHANNNN-TACHACHANNNNN y tocando un imaginario violín, o poniendose una gran medalla militar. Pues lo otro es exactamente igual.

Gracias

----------


## Ella

bueno, en parte si y en parte no...al menos yo donde aprendo mas la misdirection y la forma de hablar es viendo a un mago, no por ello lo voy a copiar, si soy novata me es mas dificil imaginarme que hacer y si veo solo el juego con la explicacion me limitare a mira: hago asi hago asa...y.. tachan!...
de todas formas estamos hablando de cual es el MEJOR dvd, este es un dvd de cluse up...por eso le preguntaba si ha visto algun otro dvd para decir que este es el mejor...

----------


## Ella

ah, antonio...no depende del dvd el hecho que uno remede al mago del cual aprende...es mas, si es un buen mago, un gran mago, es bueno, buenisimo!!, porque adquieres soltura y podras aprender mas cosas que a medida del tiempo se pueden mezclar y empezar a crear y tener nuevas ideas...bueno, como te decia, que eso depende de la persona que esta aprendiendo. si quiere crear su estilo o hacer el juego igual, de todas formas no creo que sea algo malo, cuando uno esta empezando muchas veces tiene poca imaginacion para ciertas cosas, justamente ver magos es lo que te da la semillita para uno hacer algo propio, algunos tardaran mas y otros tardaran menos...
igual, ya que mencionas la parte de videos, no hemos dicho que por favor envien videos en los que se hable o vea la cara :Confused:  no solo las manos realizando un efecto...

----------


## Ella

por cierto el dvd de manipulacion al que te refieres es el de monedas?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ella, si alguien que empieza tiene poca imaginación...... me aprece que se equivocó de profesión, de hobby o como quieras llamarlo. La magia necesita muchísisisisisisima imaginación. es es la diferencia entre dar la vuelta a dos cartas o hacer un doblelift. No se si me explico. debes amoldar el juego a tu persona, sino jamás podrás hacerlo tan natural como deberías. 

Aunque solamente es mi humilde opinión

----------


## Ella

pero a lo que vamos...dirias que es el *mejor* dvd de close up??un dvd sin mago, sin teoria, sin consejos...para que entonces se escriben libros como "la buena magia"?
seria la 1º en retirarme, porque hasta que no vi el video de las bolas de esponja no supe que un mago se podia mover y que la magia no es algo estatico...yo parecia un palo de escoba con manos, las cuales, daban golpes como de tambor cada vez que hacian un movimiento, ritmico pero muy muy bruco y bruto...mi cuerpo era una columna, inmovil, mi cabeza igual, a lo sumo hablaba mirando fijamente a los ojos y nada mas...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Ella: creo que estás mezclando las cosas.... yo no digo que no haya que moverse.... ni digo que no haya que hablar, todo eso es misdirección pura y dura. No voy a decir si el DVD es el mejor o no, no lo he visto, además mi comentario no iba dirigido al DVD, sino a la forma de aprender. ¿Tu en un libro ves movimientos? ¿En un libro te explican lo que tienes que contar a tu público cuando realices el efecto? los movimientos y la charla tienen que ser naturales, tu no te mueves igual realizando un juego frente a unas personas que estando rodeada por un corro de gente. Si está hablando de un DVD de Close up. posiblemente se realice en una mesa y sentado, así que los movimientos pueden ser más bien escasos (en cuanto a amplitud) así que para aprender a hacer un falso depósito, un salto, un culebreo, un enfile, etc... no necesitas ver como se mueve el mago, ni como habla. Yo me refiero a la técnica básica y pura, ya habrá luego tiempo de adornarla. Creo que la originalidad va de la mano de la magia, si todos hubieran hecho los mismos juegos, de la misma forma que el primer mago..... donde estaríamos

----------


## Ella

> Si está hablando de un DVD de Close up. posiblemente se realice en una mesa y sentado, así que los movimientos pueden ser más bien escasos (en cuanto a amplitud) así que para aprender a hacer un falso depósito, un salto, un culebreo, un enfile, etc... no necesitas ver como se mueve el mago, ni como habla.



jeje, uy, eso parece discucion   :Lol:  ...si, ya se que no dices que no haya que moverse, solo te contaba que yo no sabia que un mago se podia mover!!!, y me asombro muchisimo que si.
en cuanto a lo que hay que decir y movimientos supongo que sera segun el libro... hay unos donde se explica cada palabra (en un libro de rutina opr ejemplo como el de ferragut, incluso dice:cuando digas esto, abre la mano y muestrala....logicamente la mayoria de gente contara otra historia pero habra una palabra, otra la del libro, que al nombrarla la mano se abrira) y otros donde explica cada movimiento detalladamente, incluso como hay que mirar y abrir la mano( por ejemplo el libro numismagia)...
simplemente digo que el dvd del cual se habla dudo que sea el mejor dvd de magia de cerca porque nohay mago, solamente se hace un efecto y se explica (una mano moviendose)...eso no es magia, alli no hay magia...
tampoco voy a decir que un dvd es mejor que un libro...pero si estan es por algo: por que los magos van a congresos? por que van a ver magia? por que cuando alguien te hace un efecto que conocer o estas aprendiendo le miras las manos y no pierdes de talle de todo? por que los magos hacen quedadas en las que no se enseñan a hacer juegos? por que se apuntan en la sei?
tube la suerte de ver una rutina fantastica de gosh que hace con monedas a 2 chicas, mientras habla con una le dice a la otra: "levanta el salero" y aparece una moneda, la coge, sigue hablando con la otra chica y repite: "ey, tu, levanta el salero" y aparece otra moneda!!, es fantastico!!!, increible y alucinante.
el close up, evidentemente es muy amplio y abarca mucho...si ves un video de street magic (que tb es magia de cerca), puedes tener la suerte de quedar perplejo y decir wau!!! como ha hecho eso?...por que se ha hablado en un post tanto sobre david blain que si es bueno o no :Confused:  no hace tb efectos e incluso levita :Confused: 

 8-) 
repito, espero que esto no se tome como una discucion...solamente como un intercambio de opiniones, si en alguna parte mi forma de hablar te resulta chocante avisame   :Wink:  
besos

----------


## Neither

puffff... quién ganará el pulso :Confused:   :Lol:  
Ha mi opinión, creo que los dos teneis parte de razón en lo que deceis pero creo que no se deben de imponer los gustos de cada persona...
Estudiando magia_ (ya sea con dvd o con libros, a mi opinion con un dvd aprendes mas rápido!!!)_ no hace falte tener mucha imaginación, porque la magia te da imaginación, te quita la timidez, la magia te da muchas cosas... 
Está claro que para gustos los colores, para lo que es muy bueno para personas es malo para otras...
Con esto quiero decir que estais entrando en una guerrilla que creo es evitable   :Wink:  

Para no desviar esta discusión, el mejor dvd que he visto (para mi gusto, no quiero decir que sea lo mejor que exista...) es en cartomagia ShowOff with cards, ojo... y no se le ve la cara al mago, pero aprendes un montón de técnica que te vienen muy bien para poder modificar alguna rutina...
no se, en cuerdas, Richard Sander - Fiber Optics...

Espero haber ayudado...

Un Saludo  :twisted:

----------


## Ella

1-antonio:
 te he tenido que leer otra vez, jejeje...vamos a recapitular para no irnos por las nubes.  :Lol:  
 lo de "_si quieres aprender un juego o "truco" hazlo de la forma más neutra posible, me refiero a la técnica, y es después donde viene el trabajo duro, adaptalo, moldealo o cambialo hasta que el juego se amolde a ti y no al revés"_ ------------eso me ha gustado mucho...claro, cuando uno estudia de libro pasa eso...y es lo que hay que hacer...luego pasa a ver el video, y se fija en detalles de como adornar su efecto, se da cuenta a lo mejor de posibles fallos, y de algun detalle especial que le pueda dar a ser magico...simplemente porque lo realiza un *mago* el efecto. y no remedara el juego y presentacion como el *mago*, porque el ya tiene una forma de hacerlo ya que lo ha estudiado del libro, simplemente puede que pula alguna astillita. por eso siempre se aconseja estudiar magia de libros y dudo que alguien ya *mago* haya estudiado magia solo de dvds, logicamente todo se complementa.
_"Mi consejo és, de los videos fijaos solamente en la técnica, dejar la actuación, los gags y la charla."_---------- en esto no estoy del todo de acuerdo por lo que he dicho antes, a mi me parece realmente importante, y como bien dijo magomago un juego tras practicarlo muchas veces, se presenta, y si sale bien, se sigue practicando muchas muchiiisimas veces mas....por tanto, ten por seguro que por mucho que una persona que empieza, asi imite exactamente lo que hace el *mago* del dvd,a medida que va cogiendo mas experiencia, confianza, destreza, habilidad...pondra variaciones y pondra ese algo especial que le caracteriza.
por cierto, creo que entendiste quele decia a marcos que tenia que copiar a los magos de los dvds...yo le decia que cuando alguien (un profano, cualquiera, o nosotros mismos como espectadores) ve hacer magia  que ver al mago en todos sus aspectos y no unas manos que se mueven.
2-Marcos:
no se si es el 1º dvd que has comprado, pero bueno, te voy a contar algo: 
imagina que tamariz esta contigo y de pronto saca un cuchillo y se lo mete por la boca hasta tragarselo...todo el mundo alucina, queda boqui abierto.
vas a una tienda y venden un dvd de magia donde una manita aparece con un cuchillo y hace que una cara (un extra para esos cortos segundos de grabacion proque es sin cara) se lo trague...te impactaria igual? no...seguramente al verlo diras: buah!, alli hay gato encerrado..que mal juego!, pero en cambio tamariz no te hizo sentir eso!!, a que no :Confused: 
ese dvd te gusta y te parece el mejor, no porque se haga magia, si no, porque los efectos de esos juegos son muy muy buenos!
hay dvds increibles, y muy trabajados, no solo en la presentacion de un efecto y en su explicacion si no, a la hora de enseñar magia. por ejemplo ammar: te hace una introduccion, te detalla con fecha y nombre de autor del efecto y de la tecnica utilizada, repite varias veces la tecnica, te hace un juego, te lo repite sentado en una mensa con gente, te enseña a hacerlo, te da consejo, y despues de todo eso te pega mas de 10 minutos hablandote sobre la presentacion, la magia, la misdirection, los errores usuales, los puntos clave...etc etc. cosas como "tu eres un actor del mundo magico, y actua para los demas, si metes una bola en tu mano y no esta, asombrate tu tambien, creetelo, estas haciendo magia, y la gente ha de ver magia....pon la mano con naturalidad en la mesa, si mueves una asi, la otra tb se ha de mover, etc, etc, etc" a que suena bonito? esta en ese dvd?
hay muchos juegos que son sencillos con efectos sorprendentes, otros que son sencillos que tiene posibles efectos sorprendentes siempre y cuando sepa uno "hacerlo bien", con hacer bien, no digo controlar la tecnica, si no, saber presentarlo y que sea magico...para mi, esos juegos son los mas dificiles, porque los primeros que nombre (efectos sorprendentes y tecnica sencilla) puede pasar desapercibido si tu eres el que realiza lo magico o no porque el desenlace del juego mismo lo hace por si mismo

bueno, esto como es tan largo...hasta se me ha olvidado lo qeu iva a decir..jejeje
ah!, lo del ejemplo de tamariz lo he dicho por dar un ejemplo hipotetico imaginario...
y, he recalcado lo de mago para lo de marcos...
antonio, creia que tu si estabas de acuerdo con el dvd de undergraund y que te parecia bien que no haya mago en ese dvd (queno digo que es malo, ojo,solo que no es el mejor)por eso me resulto chocante, y empece a contestarte...pero lo he vuelto a leer todo   :Lol:  
 nada, esto es tooodo amigos...  :Lol:

----------


## Ella

y prosigo...jaja, que no!!!, solo queria poner una foto para que os riais un ratin:  :Lol:  



me pido el rojo!!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ella: Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero sigues mezclando las cosas, existen videos para ver y maravillarse y existen videos para aprender. Y los dos deben o por lo menos deberían tener enfoques diferentes. Yo cuando veo una actuación de un mago, ya sea en directo, televisión o video, no me estoy fijando en como realiza los pases, como mueve, etc... es inevitable que te preguntes como lo ha hecho. Pero yo disfruto y dejo las cábalas y las preguntas para más tarde, cuando intento realizar lo que he visto en mi estudio. Ahora, cuando veo un dvd para aprender por ejemplo a realizar una simple cuenta hamman, no necesito ver la cara del mago, necesito ver lo más claro posible cuales son los movimientos de esa cuenta. 

En cuanto al tema de los libros que explican como tienes que hacer las cosas paso a paso, haberlos claro que los hay. Ten en cuenta que en cualquier juego a dos magos diferentes no se les dará bien o mal los mismos movimientos. Un mago utilizará una misdirección muy fuerte en puntos de la rutina que lleve un poco floja o en alguna técnica que para él puede ser "peligrosa" o arriesgada de ejecutar. Y puede que para ti sea la técnica más facil del mundo, y no necesites desviar las miradas de nadie del público. Como ejemplo te diré, en uno de tus videos haces circular una moneda entre los dedos diciendo que mientras la gente se fija en la floritura no verá lo que haces con la mano izquierda.... Ahora viene mi pregunta, jamás he sido capáz de realizar ese movimiento con los dedos (no lo he estudiado mucho, pero por ahora soy incapaz) ¿que hago? ¿dejo de hacer ese juego porque no me sale ese movimiento?, pues no, construyo el juego a mi persona, y utilizo otro tipo de misdirección. y si quiero aprender esa técnica que no me sale, pillo un dvd de McBride o de cualquier otro excelente mago donde me enseñe la técnica.

Por cierto... mejor mago de Street magic que Blaine, siempre en mi humilde opinión es Bradd Christian.

Un saludo

Pd: no se trata de ninguna discusión, Ella y yo nos llevamos muy bien, además de algunos años   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

ey, pero a que mola el chino de rojo?, jejejej.
si te entiendo...pero yo si que me fijo,me refiero si veo un video. logicamente hay muchos videos, unos donde se explican 1º la tecnica y luego juegos, otros de juegos, otros de rutinas o de tecnicas solo, pero por ejemplo en mi caso.
veo priemero un juego de roth, despues la explicacion, me la aprendo al dedillo, asi yo ese mismo juego lo haga de otra forma o si lo valla a representar lo termine haciendo distinto, esa base que me da ver a roth me puede permitir inspirame para otro juego o usas una tecnica determinada en alguna rutina. bueno, sigo, entonces tras ver la explicacion veo otra vez el juego, una y mil veces, intento aprender como pone la mano, como coje la moneda...no solo es natural, es elegante, algo que adorna mucho a una presentacion...si se ve a alguien cogiendo una moneda con 2 dedos y el resto extendidos al completo no es tan bonito como lo hace roth.
si veo una rutina que quiero aprender, me fijo en que momento habla con alguien, o el tono que pone a la hablar, que cosa mira antes o despues de abrir la mano...
las personas que estan subiendo videos, si lo hacen clavado, es porque estan aprendiendo, llevan escasos meses, lo han practicado horas ante la camara y la mejor grabacion que han tenido la han subido...y les sale bien, imitado, pero bien, no por ello van a dejar de lado el juego y conseguirse videos explicativos para aprender otro y subirlo...a medida que lo usen y vallan aprendiendo mas cosas, las iran mezclando, buscaran informacion sobre ese mismo juego en distintos videos o dvds, y luego, seguramente nos volveran a subir ese mismo video modificado.

si alguien nunca ha leido un libro, y se le ocurre emepzar a aprender por dvd, seguro que copiara, pero a medida que avance y tenga mas confianza hara mas cosas que le hacen ser suyas.
no me digas que nunca has hechado polvos magicos o hacer decir a alguien palabras magicas!!!, jajaja, siii, sabia que tenias un secreto...  :Wink:  tu tb eres un copion!!!
dudo que aguien sobre la marcha a medida que ve la explicacion del dvd se le valla ocurriendo cosas para cambiarlo, a lo mejor se le ocurrira a los 10 mints, pero no al instante, y se le ha ocurrido en esos 10 mints porque ha intentado hacerlo, ha recordado haber leido algo en un libro o como lo hacia tal otro mago...
nu se...  :Lol:  
a mi antes me daba miedo poner la mano en la mesa, estando cerrada y con una moneda dentro...me parecia evidente, tenia miedo que alguien me diga " a ver abre esa mano"...pero lueg dije, si los numismagos lo hacen por que no?, me dio confianza ver el dvd. cuando se les ve a los grandes magos enseñando magia o haciendo un efecto explicativo en los dvds, pasa eso, hacen que las posibles cosas obvias no lo sean...por eso se recomiendo que si se ha de ver un dvd que sea de un gran mago y no de alguien que trabaja para una gran web de magia o algo asi...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola de nuevo: Lo siento pero me acabas de dar la razón. Esos videos de los que hablas, reflejan fielmente la estructura que estoy intentando explicarte desde hace varios capítulos de este post. Si quieres ver el juego mágico, ves la rutina que ejecuta por ejemplo David Roth, y te quedas alucinad@, ahora bien, si de verdad quieres aprender los movimientos te vas a la segunda parte del video, donde normalmente David Roth se mueve menos que Epi y blas en una cama de Velcro. Habla mucho, pero de moverse bien poco, además de que la cámara muchas veces enfoca solamente a sus manos. Con lo cual.... vamos a mis anteriores post... si lo que realmente quieres es aprender técnica no necesitas ver "LA ACTUACIÓN" del mago. Está claro que después, a la hora de presentar el juego, tendrás que contar una historia, que podrá o no ser la misma que cuenta el mago del que aprendiste el juego, pero que seguramente no te habrá hecho falta para aprender la técnica. Y aquí vamos al centro de la cuestión... se puede dividir el aprendizaje de la parte técnica y de la parte escénica (por llamarlo de alguna forma). Y no tienen por que estar vinculadas la una a la otra. Puedes aprender la técnica de un sitio y la puesta en escena de otro. Así pues..... si ese DVD (que repito no he visto) solamente enseña la parte técnica de movimientos, ejercicios, etc... no tiene porque incluir una parte escénica. Y si realmente es así.... ¿porque no puede ser bueno en esa parte?.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ella

jejeje, no no antonio...ese dvd no explica tecnica basica, por ejemplo, te pone un papel que flota y luego dice: pon un hilo aqui y muevete...nada mas, y luego te hace otro juego...
a lo de moverse y eso me referia a la forma de prensentara el efecto, que se aprende mucho y uno se puede inspirar, jejeje, pero claro, si tb se explica tenica y ejersicios poco movimiento,jejeje....aunque aveces hay depositos que se mejoran si al hacerlos se gira desde la posicion inicial...creo que hablamos de lo mismo pero tu desde el punto de vista de un dvd que enseñe tecnica magica y yo desde el de un dvd donde haya un juego y su explicacion,poruqe underground es un dvd de ese estilo, y realmente ganaria mucho si hubiese un mago que se vea que hace magia y esos efectos dejen de ser meros trucos.por tanto como ese tipo dvd ya exciste, y es mas completo me atrevo a decir que undergraund no es el MEJOR dvd de close up...por eso me interesaba saber con que dvd lo compara maroc ruiz (creo q es tu nik)
antonio,aqui hay un poco sobre el dvd: http://www.penguinmagic.com/product.php?ID=970
es como si pudiendo comprarte un recopilatorio de musica cantada por los cantantes originales (los mejores exitos de u2, rem, el grupo que mas te guste), te la compras cantada por los pitufos o cualquier orquesta...las canciones te pareceran preciosas, proque son bonitas, pero en cuanto escuches la version original te das cuenta que no tiene nada que ver con el cd que compraste.
simplemente que a undergraund le faltan cosas para ser el mejor, es incompleto.

----------


## Ella

y repito, los juegos son buenos, bueniiiisimos, de por si son magicos, pero imaginaos si los presentara un mago, seria precioso verlos..ahora imaginaos este mismo dvd con juegos mas simples, no tan impactantes, lo tipicos juegos que si no los presentas bien te dicen "algo haras..." o "repitelo que no me he enterado", bueno,pues imaginaos esos juegos en ese dvd sin magos, si los vierais en la presentacion sin mago...ahora imaginaos esos juegos presentados por un gran mago que hace que sea magicos y vende su dvd,cual comprarias, el del mago o el del sin mago? el que sepa hacer magia , y se sea facil, a lo mejor compra el del sin mago porque le interesa solo el efecto, aunque para eso un libro lo tiene mejor..pero beno, en cambio e que sepa menos comprara el del mago, para asi saber como hacerselo a sus amigos.

no se si habras visto el dvd sobre las gomas elasticas...en el el mago hace magia a unas chicas en una mesa, luego te lo enseña con detalle (incluso la misdirection) y luego aparecen unas manitas que te repiten los juegos. si fuera solo manitas y la explicacion, no seria tan bonito el video como lo es. aparte los juegos los va enlazando en pequeñas rutinas cortitas...esta muy bien. las gomas elasticas son close up...por tanto es un video de close up...mas completo que undergraund.
no se si me dejo explicar

(jo, como mola...me meto todo el rato al foro para ver solo si me has contestado!!!, que guay!! no dejo de pensar en las cosas que te podria contestar...)

----------


## Iván Manso

Marco Antonio, cuando se tiene que aprender un salto, empalme, enfile, descarga, cuenta hamman o cualquier otra técnica, claro que hay que mirar otras cosas además de cómo se hace la técnica!!!  Yo cuando hago un salto, al no ser invisible, por muy bien que sepa hacerlo, se verá. Necesito saber cómo hacer para que el espectador me mire a mí y no a mis manos. Eso se puede enseñar en un dvd. Lo mismo pasa con los enfiles, cuentas y tal.

Cuando hago la cuenta hamman y llega el momento crítico (sabéis a lo que me refiero, no estamos en el area secreta) por muy bien que lo hagas si no aprendes nada más que la técnica el público va a descubrir lo que haces. 

La demostración del video undergroud (es asi?) muy bonito, pero para ponerlo en un museo y que la gente contemple lo bien que les ha quedado el video, el montaje, la iluminación, etc. pero no me vale para aprender magia. No sé si el dvd te explicará algo más además del juego, no lo he visto y por lo tanto no puedo opinar al respecto, pero si sólo enseña esos juegos sin más, no me vale. Esos juegos los tenéis en cualquier libro de magia de los años 40, 50 etc en incluso más antiguos. 

Yo no soy de dvds, lo mio son más los libros, pero he visto varios dvds y si no veo más no sé si este o el otro es el mejor.

Si decís que éste (underground) es el mejor, os recomendaria que compraséis alguno de Slydini haciendo su rutina con UNA SOLA MONEDA, o sus producciones de cigarrillos. A ver si todavía opináis que Underground o como se llame es el mejor.

Mi opinión

un saludo

IvI

----------


## Marco Antonio

Estoy a punto de echarme a llorar por incomprendido   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

voy a intentar esquematizar mis ideas a ver si con pocas palabras llegamos a la idea en cuestión (a veces me enrrollo y no consigo explicar las cosas cláramente):

1.- La misdireccion es clave en la magia, pero es necesario hacer las técnicas correctamente, de nada te sirve distraer la atención cuando haces el salto.... si no tienes ni idea de realizar la técnica. por lo tanto... primero la técnica y después la misdirección. (aunque no descarto que digas.... mira un elefante volando, la gente se de la vuelta y cambiés la baraja por otra por la cara. Cosas más raras he visto) 

2.- para saber hacer la cuenta hamman no me creo que lo hayas hecho viendo un espectáculo de un gran mago. Lo habrás leido en un libro o en algún video explicativo (que normalmente tienen poca o ninguna misdirección, porque precisamente están explicando el ejercicio) además si hiceran misdirección no verías el ejercicio  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   estarías misdireccionado   :Wink:  

3.- Nadie ha opinado que Underground sea el mejor, porque llevo todo el post diciendo que NO LO HE VISTO   :Wink:  , y como para gustos están los colores... entiendo que te guste Slydini, pero seguramente habrá muchos magos consagrados que opinarán lo contrario, además... incluso Slydini tendría algún mago preferido o algún maestro en la magia.

4.- Si en el video Underground te explican las técnicas claras y concisas, creo que cumple el requisito para el que fué creado. Por supuesto nadie pensará que con un solo elemento te puedes hacer un mago de primera. Está claro que este DVD puede ser un DVD para comenzar y que deberá complementarse con otros elementos, ya sean libros o videos. PERO ESO NO IMPLICA QUE SEA MALO, ni que NO SIRVA PARA APRENDER.

creo que está algo más claro. 
Un saludo

----------


## Ella

> 4.- Si en el video Underground te explican las técnicas claras y concisas, creo que cumple el requisito para el que fué creado. Por supuesto nadie pensará que con un solo elemento te puedes hacer un mago de primera. Está claro que este DVD puede ser un DVD para comenzar y que deberá complementarse con otros elementos, ya sean libros o videos. PERO ESO NO IMPLICA QUE SEA MALO, ni que NO SIRVA PARA APRENDER.
> 
> creo que está algo más claro. 
> Un saludo


... yo no lo veo asi, no es lo mismo un dvd en el que alguien se ponga a hacer empalemes por ejemplo que este otro dvd...porque al menos los empalemes te serviran, pero eso es como si te compraras una maquina que al presionarla en el papel recorta estrellitas..siempre haras estrellitas, no puedes cambiar la figura, no es lo mismo si aprendes a dibujar estrellitas y las recortas con tijeras, despues se te ocurrira dibujar corazoncitos y cosas asi.
lo que enseña este dvd no me parece tecnica, y si al menos lo presetara un mago ganaria mas porque por lo menos puede que aprendas algo de el en cuanto presentacion...pero aun asi...
encender un mechero no es tecnica....hacer fuego fotando madera o chocando piedras si....si este video te enseña a enceder un mechero que por lo menos haya mago, es lo unico que te puede aportar...si no, para eso te habrias comprado el libro, donde incluso vienen mas juegos.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Que mensajes mas largos, jejeje.

Bueno, yo cuando veo magia, ................ "Me las meten clavas", pues si, porque al igual que se comentaba en un mensaje anterior (no recuerdo quien lo ha dicho), no me fijo en si hace esto o si hace lo otro, valeeee, algunas cosas son inevitables y "casi sin querer" podemos "ver" algo, pero que vamos, que normalmente cuando uno "se deja ilusionae" (¿hay algo mas bonito que esto?), suele quedarse  :shock:  , aunque luego se pregunte, pero como ha hecho esto. Pero que "mola mazo" jejejeje ( 8) )

Bueno, mi respuesta:

No siempre hace falta una tecnica precisa y solo con misdirection puedes hacer creer a los espectadores algo. Puedes (como diria mi amigo pujoman), sugestionarles a que vean (o crean ver) lo que quieres. Pero que vamos, que esto se puede entender de diversas formas. Luego, una tecnica por si sola pues tambien es muy importante, pero ...... no creo que una cosa se anteponga a la otra. Ya, si unimos las dos ni os cuento, jejeje.

Se supone que si te van a explicar un efecto, no te van a engañar. Y por supuesto que no te distraen ya que lo que quieren es todo lo contrario, que este muuuuyyy atento. Aunque ya sabes, de un mago no te fies que te puede decir algo y luego "clavartela" por otro lado con algo distinto o mas fuerte. (¿me entendeis?, lo entiendo. jeje)......................... Un mago no dice nunca lo que hace y no hace nunca lo que dice (esto se da en los espectaculos, pero, en las explicaciones?, no se suele dar aunque si he visto a un mago que al intentar explicar un efecto  y sabiendo lo que "supuestamente" iba a hacer, y muy muy clarito, ha engañado. Porque, porque para el mismo efecto ha realizado otro metodo. Se puede poner por ejemplo de ejemplo (valga la rebundancia) el juego de la ambiciosa. Pero creo que ya me estoy saliendo un poco del tema. Please!!!. Bueno, claro que se aprende viendo a un mago actuar, y como ejemplo con la cuenta hamman puedes observar su expresion, su postura, .... Se aprenden muchas cosas asi tambien.

Ademas, no es nada raro que con los dvds cuando te explican algun efecto lo que tambien te haga es explicarte la misdireccion que debes aplicar, lo he visto hacer a Henry Evans explicandote donde debes de dirigir la mirada, tambien a Tommy Wonder. En fin, que si que tiene importancia la misdirection, si. Yo no la dejaria en "segundo puesto".


Y con los dvds, que cual es el mejor pues ........ es como todo, mejor mejor puedes tener algunos (en plural) que mas te gusten pero normalmente de odos suelen gustar algunas ideas y no suele ser solo uno el que mas guste.

----------


## Norax

hombre, no creo que te vayan a engañar cuando te compras un dvd para que te expliquen un juego ^^ pero si es de esa forma, primero hacen el efecto y despues dan la explicacion. cuando hace el juego entero y sin pararse a explicar, esta muy bien que el mago se emplee a fondo, para que luego, una vez aprendido el truco con la explicacion de despues, puedas ver qué clase de cosas se pueden hacer para que funcione, aparte de ensallar la tecnica.

desde luego yo lo agradezco  :twisted:

----------


## Iván Manso

Marco Antonio, tú y yo nos vamos a hacer muy amigos, jajaja... Estoy deacuerdo con lo que dices... bueno, con casi todo. 

La cuenta hamman claro que la aprendi de un libro, hace tiempo, concretamente del Canuto. Pero cuando de verdad la aprendí, fue cuando se la vi realizar a otros magos. Vi lo que hacían para que se escondiera bien todo. Si no sé hacer eso no se hacer la técnica. Esa es mi opinión, ojo.

En cuanto a lo de Slydini, pues tienes razón que puede gustarte o no, eso es así, los gustos son los gustos. Pero puede no gustarte Slylini pero parecerte increible en las técnicas (digitales y psicológicas) que hace. Claro que Slydini tuvo ídolos y maestros, como todos, eso es inevitable.

Yo tampoco he dicho nada del video Underground, ni que es bueno ni que es malo, porque al igual que tú, Antonio, no lo he visto. Pero quien lo quiera ver y aprender de él pues muy bien, yo no voy a decir nada. Eso si, yo aprendo muchisimo más cuando en un dvd, el mago hace el efecto ante público con él presente y veo la reacción de éste y donde miran, etc. (aunque los espectadores de EEUU son a veces demasiado expresivos) Aunque, bien es verdad, como no he visto ese video no sé si los hace ante público para que veamos las reacciones. Puff que lio!!! jajajaj

Y eso es todo. Cada uno que aprenda con los dvds o libros que quiera. Pero eso sí, aprendiendo tanto juegos y técnicas, como lo necesario para que estas técnicas sean aprendidas por completo, es decir, con su psicología y todo. Para que la magia sea magia y no solo un puñado de trucos. 

Uff, bueno, creo que no voy a escribir más que si no luego me canso y sudo, jeje. Me encanta que el foro esté tan animado   :Wink:  

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## eidanyoson

Es muy interesante lo que decís y en fin, creo que tanto Ella como Marco Antonio tienen razón sólo que no consiguen entenderse.
 De todas maneras el post empezó con cuales eran los mejores dvd y eso es muy relativo (siguiendo un poco el tema de Ella y Marco Antonio...) A mi me encanta el chocolate y a otra gente no, así que ¿es mejor una tarta de chocolate que una de nata? Realmente, como soy muy goloso, como de las dos y así no tengo problemas.

----------


## Ella

jajaja...eidan...ya me diras cual es ese chocolate que te gusta tanto, jejeje
si, la verdad es que si, como dije antonio y yo lo vemos desde 2 perspectivas..pero igual me gustaria explicaros porque me ha ineteresando tanto este post.
imaginaos un estudiante, todos los dias come en la facultad menos los fines de semana que el mismo se cocina una paellita de estas congeladas..para el es el mejor plato, riquisimo, el mejor. un dia va a valencia y prueba una verdadera paella, llega a madrid y a todos les cuenta la paella que se comio y como estaba equivocado...
bien, a marcos le ha pasado algo parecido, seguro que si le preguntamos por que le gusta tanto ese dvd nos dira "porque tiene unos juegos increibles", pero acaso esos juegos son de ese "mago"?
los dvds tiene una ventaja frente a los ilbros, y es que es algo visual, por tanto puedes aprender doble....pero este dvd no aprovecha eso ya que no tiene mago.
pero bueno, el "siempre he preferido un DVD de magia que un libro" (cita textual). aunque ahora esta interesado en 13 escalones, kaplan, libros de levand, y las levitaciones horizontales...(entre otras cosas).
ahora entendeis mi persistencia?
si se hubiera comprado el libro donde estan todos estos juegos, y luego el dvd odiaria a lo mejor el dvd porque no le aportaria nada...vienen solo juegos, que hay del momento magico? y de la esfera magica?
por otra parte decir: este o aquel es el mejor dvd de magia de cerca es algo muy dificil, supongo que solo lo podria hacer alguien que se haya visto todos los dvds, jejejeje, porque es algo muy amplio.
en la dama preguntaron una vez: "hola, voy a aprender magia de cerca, que libro me recomendais" y todos le digeron ""la buena magia" de Darwin Ortiz", aqui se pregunto: cual es el mejor libro de magia de cerca? y todo el mundo contesto "la buena magia" de Darwin Ortiz...alguno que otro el canuto, pero bueno..jejejeje
con esto quiero decir, que la presencia del mago es algo muy importante a la hora de ver magia (ver magia no es ver tecnica magica, es magia magia).
me gustaria mucho que marcos ruiz lea todo lo que hemos puesto, seguro que le ayudara...y entiendo perfectamente que le haya gustando tanto ese video, y que haya querido saber que otros videos son los mejores para asi tomar nota y tenerlos en cuenta para su proximo pedido...

----------


## eidanyoson

El problema mi queridísisisisisima Ella (uy lo que he puestooooooo) es el de siempre: ser mago no es sólo hacer trucos. A eso te refieres. Lo sé. Soy el primero que siempre hablo de eso jejejee. Pero si eres una persona psicológicametne avanzada, a la cual la misdirection es como algo de toda la vida, tal vez con ver un truco, lo adaptas y haces un milagrito.

 Por otra pare podría pasar al revés, aprender a ser la otra parte de un mago y con eso poder inventarte o sacar algún efecto al qeu conviertes en un milagrito.

 Llegados a ese punto ¿cual es la diferencia?. El problema es que la mayoría de las personas somos una mezcla de ambos grupos. Y necesitamos de todo (unos más otros menos) para tener ese equilibrio que nos convierta en verdaderos MAGOS.

 Es algo así como mi teoría de que el mundo se divide en Creativos y Ejecutadores y mezclas. Si quereis un día os la cuento...

----------


## Ella

ey!, pues cuentala!!!, pero si es verdad, hay gente que tiene mucha tecnica y al ver un juego suyo te aburres...y otra que te divierte..jejeje, yo ahora recien estoy aprendiendo a hacer cosas magicas...ya le voy cogiendo el tranquillo, no me daba cuenta hasta hace poco...  :Lol:

----------

